# Engine Coolant



## JMR (13 Jul 2007)

I need to get engine coolant for my car - warning light came on this morning.
Is the coolant specific to the car or do you just use a generic coolant?
I drive a '03 Audi A4 1.8T petrol

Thanks


----------



## RS2K (13 Jul 2007)

Generic.


----------



## hotbot (13 Jul 2007)

As far as I know there are two types...I think the pink coloured coolant is for modern VAG engines. I could be wrong but you should check with your dealer.


----------



## Mr2 (13 Jul 2007)

Pink is for the newer VAG engines. G12 coolant should be stamped on the coolant bootle.


----------



## JMR (13 Jul 2007)

Mr2 said:


> Pink is for the newer VAG engines. G12 coolant should be stamped on the coolant bootle.


 
Available in Halfords and the like would you think?


----------



## Kendr (13 Jul 2007)

Halfords or any motor factor will have it.  If you're getting a coolant warning light you're very low. Put a little drop of water into it before driving off to get the proper coolant.  The water will just mix with whatever coolant is left and then the coolant when you put it in.


----------



## aircobra19 (13 Jul 2007)

Pink is VAG. Whats the other one. I thought in some alloy blocks your not meant to use normal water. It would cause corrosion, or am I mixing it up with something else? Is it not meant to be [SIZE=-1]distilled water or something like that?[/SIZE]


----------



## Adrian1 (13 Jul 2007)

JMR said:


> I need to get engine coolant for my car - warning light came on this morning.
> Is the coolant specific to the car or do you just use a generic coolant?
> I drive a '03 Audi A4 1.8T petrol
> 
> Thanks


 

Go to a motor factor. They will have a book that lists what exactly goes in your car and will sell you whatever you need.


----------



## RS2K (15 Jul 2007)

Pink smink. Water and anti feeze. 50/50. Sorted.


----------



## Mr2 (16 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 is correct, water just put into the car to top it up long term can cause your frost plugs to rust and burst.  You could top it up a little with water but better off to get the coolant.

RS2K, you do what you want with your own car but dont give poor advice. Don't mix blue with pink.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jul 2007)

Whats a frost plug?


----------



## Mr2 (16 Jul 2007)

There dome shaped plugs placed in the block, when it freezes and the water in your car expands, because the head can crack with this pressure as it cant give these are supposed to pop to save the block and it will release what ever fluide there is behind it.

If you have a lot of water in your block they rust on the inside and either leak or pop. Coolant won't freeze like water so it reduces the chances.


----------



## RS2K (16 Jul 2007)

Mr2 said:


> RS2K, you do what you want with your own car but dont give poor advice.



The advice is sound. Anti feeze will contain corrosion inhibitors too.

I'd bet big money the pink coolant contains the above elements, a pink dye, and nothing else of any significance.

Whatever next VW specific fuel?


----------



## JMR (16 Jul 2007)

Hey, come on. I didn't mean to start an argument....

Anyway, I didn't get around to getting the coolant over the weekend, but I hardly drove the car either.
I drove it once or twice on very short runs and I didn't get the coolant warning.
This morning I got a couple of 'Engine Management System' warnings!! along with the coolant warning
All the book says is to bring it straight to Audi dealer.

Is this related to the coolant and will topping it up solve the problem or is this a whole new issue?
i.e. do I need to book it into a dealer?


----------



## Mr2 (16 Jul 2007)

Well, we do like petrol in our petrol cars and diesel in our diesel cars, but you would be amazed the amout of people that get that wrong as well.
Another Bar stool mechanic must have told them that was alright as well.

JMR, yes please do bring it to a dealer and let them at lease tell you what the problem is, you can make your own mind up as to where you want to get it fixed but at least a dealer will be best placed to advise you.


----------



## comanche (16 Jul 2007)

JMR said:


> Hey, come on. I didn't mean to start an argument....
> 
> Anyway, I didn't get around to getting the coolant over the weekend, but I hardly drove the car either.
> I drove it once or twice on very short runs and I didn't get the coolant warning.
> ...



em yes - bring to mechanic, what sort of temp has the engine been up to? you may have no coolant (bad thing) at all which could me that you are using air to cool the engine. Anyways get to dealer asap, don't let temp go above mid level ...


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jul 2007)

Its all dutch to me but I'm sure with alloy blocks theres a reason fot the different types. 

http://www.eetcorp.com/antifreeze/antifreeze-faq.htm#q6



> Engine manufacturers recommend using 50% water to         antifreeze by volume. They also recommend that the water         should be pure water, such as deionized or distilled water.
> People commonly add tap water (which contains minerals,         dissolved oxygen and chlorine) to concentrated antifreeze.         These chemicals can quickly use up the corrosion inhibitor         additives in the antifreeze. Furthermore, more often than         not the final engine coolant (antifreeze/water) mix is not         within the recommended range, dramatically shortening         engine and cooling system life.
> Not all water is created equal. Deionized or distilled         water contains fewer undesirable chemicals and minerals,         which results in optimum coolant life and performance.         Deionized water is recommended for shop blending, but         prediluted coolant is the best choice (preferred) because         it ensures quality, saves time, and eliminates mixing         mistakes.





> *Are all antifreezes basically the same except for         color?*
> No, antifreezes differ in more than color. Antifreeze is         made using ethylene glycol or propylene glycol. Antifreeze         producers use a number of different corrosion inhibitor         packages (with descriptions such as heavy duty conventional         with SCA, low silicate conventional without SCA, OAT, and         hybrid OAT). Antifreezes can be the same color but use         different inhibitor packages. Each unique antifreeze         chemistry formulation performs differently





> *Can I top off my         radiator filled with green antifreeze with antifreeze of a         different color?*                       Color does not necessarily indicate what kind of corrosion         inhibitor is contained in antifreeze. You have to read the         label. Mixing different types of antifreezes can reduce         their corrosion protection and can actually lead to         corrosion problems. Engine manufacturers recommend a 10%         limit on mixing coolant types. If you need to add more than         10%, it is recommended that you flush your radiator system         and replace the antifreeze.





> *What do all the different colors of antifreeze mean         and what should I be using?*
> In the past, most antifreezes were green. Now,         manufacturers use a variety of colors in their antifreeze         product lines. Green generally, but not necessarily,         indicates an automotive or light duty formulation. Orange         antifreeze generally means extended-life type of         antifreeze. It is ethylene glycol-based like most green         antifreezes but contains different corrosion inhibitors.
> The various manufacturers use colors to identify their         products in a bit of marketing gamesmanship; however, there         are no hard rules governing the use of these colors.         Equipment manufacturers and consumers should have an         ability to identify their approved fluid. In addition,         color has been used in antifreezes as a safety measure to         discourage accidental ingestion.
> Since the mid-1990’s, the proliferation of coolant         colors has caused considerable confusion. All engine         coolants use a glycol base but include different         performance additives that inhibit (control) scale/         corrosion. Believe it or not, all of these coolants are         clear, water white before dye is added.



http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66815

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=35098&highlight=zerex+g05+coolant



> *DO NOT* mix BASF's Glysantin G-05 coolants with any VW G-12 or any of the Dex Cool clones. At least not in your VW.
> 
> VW's G-12 coolant is silicate and phosphate free, as are the Dex Cool coolants. The G-12 coolants are known as Organic Acid Type or *OAT* coolants.
> 
> Glysantin is a Hybred Organic Acid Type or *HOAT* coolant. What his means is that it has the same basic chemistry as an OAT coolant, but it does have some silicates in it. Daimler-Chrysler, Toyota, and Ford want a small amount of silicates in the coolant.


----------



## Mr2 (16 Jul 2007)

aircobra19, you did do your homework.

So really don't mix the colours.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jul 2007)

TBH I need to top up my own. Had VW's for years and was always told had to use the VW "type" in VW's. Used to service them myself. Now have a Nissan and the guy and Halfords said theres only two colours, and I knew that wasn't true. He couldn't tell me what was the difference either. So when I saw this thread it caught my interest. Lots of opinions, but hard to find out the facts. Not sure if I know anymore now even after doing the googling.


----------



## RS2K (16 Jul 2007)

I agree on the non mixing btw. Brand specific though? Nah. It's not as if VW engines are made of different metals.


----------



## aircobra19 (17 Jul 2007)

RS2K said:


> I agree on the non mixing btw. Brand specific though? Nah. It's not as if VW engines are made of different metals.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Volkswagen_engines
http://stason.org/TULARC/vehicles/v...my-cooling-system-Where-can-I-get-phosph.html

Hard to know. They use grey cast iron in older engines and hypereutectic aluminum-silicon alloy ALUSIL in newer ones. Seems like they describe the new engines in similar terms like aluminum,  light aluminum, hypereutectic aluminum,  etc. These are probably all the same or so similar as to make no difference to the coolant. That said VW seem specify different coolant for different engines, some are not interchangeable. Which suggests otherwise.

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/1108/coolant2.html



> VW issued a Technical Service Bulletin (TSB 199601) which states that the
> blue G11 coolant causes corrosion to the aluminum head. The TSB says to
> change to the new red G12 coolant. If you would like to see this TSB, just
> go to your dealership and ask to see it. Yes, you are authorized to see it
> ...



http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1696736



> Do not screw around with different coolant types and VW's. Use only G12 coolant that you purchase at the dealer. VW makes/sells excellent coolant. Use distilled water to mix with it and follow the mixing directions exactly.Definitely do not mix Green ethylene glycol anit-freeze with the pink stuff- the result is mud.
> The aluminum deteriorates and electrolysis occurs with plain old anti-freeze.







> ...VW put out a service bulletin warning against mixing its own coolant (G-12) with its older, G-11 coolant. We'll have to take its word for it, as we're not willing to sacrifice any of our customers' VW engines to test the theory....








[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------

